# VW Oval racing, technical assistance please.



## NortheastVWmini (Aug 25, 2014)

This will be fairly lengthy but I'll keep it as short as possible. There will be several questions, please answer as many as you like. First of all, I race a VW on a short oval in here in new england. Currently I have an ABA block .040 over bored with wiseco 15cc dish pistons. The crank also provides about .100 more stroke over stock. I use a 1.8 head with an older carb intake and a holley 500 carb. There are a few other vws running an aba head (I call it a crossflow because of the intake and exhaust on opposite sides). While I pretty consistently beat these cars because I have superior handling I know I am lacking some horsepower. A few of these cars are injected while a few other have a carb on the the aba intake. Here is the first round of questions:

1. Is the ABA head significantly better flow than an older 1.8 head assuming a minimal port job and stock valves on each? 
2. If injection is retained, will the mass air sensor give the engine enough fuel to account for the increased compression? If not is there some kind of after market or race ecu to be had to adjust the fuel?

I have the resources to use about any engine combination within reason, and since we dont really have much for rules I'd like to get some more power. There is also a car in the area which has what appears to be a beetle (98-99 vintage?) engine using fuel injection and I know it has a crank sensor because the guy told me it failed on him once. I'm not exactly sure what the engine is out of though. He has a TON of power. Fastest mini stock I've ever seen, and he does it with power, the handling is average at best. Any insight into what this engine combination is would be very beneficial. Some questions:

1. Do you know of any horsepower or flow differences between and aba head and a newer gen 4 2.0?
2. What options are out there for ecu's to feed enough fuel to it, or will the mass air sensor get the stock ecu to feed it enough?

I'll end this here for now and ask more later depending on the feed back I get. Thanks for reading!


----------



## Lehmann108 (Oct 1, 2007)

I'm sorry to see that no one responded. You need to post this in the 1.8 engine forum. Most people in this forum argue about rims!


----------

